# Our Gang /Little Rascal Pit Bull "Pete"



## Virtualpedigrees (Apr 20, 2009)

Here a article I wrote about Pete the super star Pit Bull!!!

Pete the Pup was a popular dog character in Our Gang, the ground breaking series of short comedy films depicting 20 minute adventures of a group of poor neighborhood children. The most remarkable characteristic about Pete the Pup's appearance was the ring it had around its eye, a unique oddity that even made its way to Ripley's Believe It or Not.

Produced by Hal Roach at the Roach studio, the Our Gang series began airing in 1922 as silent short films. When in need of a dog to fit the canine character they'd created for Our Gang, Roach hired the original Pete, a dog named "Pal the Wonder Dog" who was already an established actor having started his film career when he was just six months old. He also had experience playing the role of Tige, the dog that belonged to Buster Brown on the Buster Brown series. Sired by Earl Tudor's "Black Jack," Pal had an almost complete ring around his eye. His owner made the decision to complete it by using permanent dye. Hal Roach, when he hired Pal for Our Gang, also decided to let the ring stay on, thus creating the most recognized dog in history. Pal acted in 13 silent short films of the Our Gang series before his demise in 1930. Rumor has it that Pal, or Petey as he was also referred to, was poisoned by an adversary who mixed his meat with glass; a result of a grudge against Harry Lucenay. His last OG film was A Tough Winter released on June 21, 1930. Pal also had 13 other feature films to his credit, all of which were released between December 1921 and October 1927. Read more....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

now thats good reading! what else you got man?


----------

